# Subs Needed For Indianapolis Area



## mach428 (Oct 21, 2013)

I am looking for a few subs in Indy. I Prefer containment plows (V, Box etc.) or Backhoes but could use a few straight blades. I need approximately 10 units.

Also need hand Labor for sidewalks at all locations.

Have the following locations open all at 1.5" triggers

4 Shopping Centers All Together on the West Side of Indy

1 Large shopping center Carmel

1 Small Shopping Center Michigan Road around 71st Street

1 Medium Shopping Center on S Kentucky Ave Indy

1 Medium Shopping Center Noblesville

Plenty of work

I am a contractor myself, not a NSP. I can provide references from subs that have worked for me in the past

I offer next day pay and reasonable hourly sub contract rates with Job rates available if you have a team to handle the work on set jobs.

email me with your info including contact name, number, type of equipment, and expected hourly rate.

same day or next day pay, you must provide proof of insurance.

Please respond to this ad if interested to [email protected]


----------



## Kris_Kris (Feb 7, 2010)

Are you still looking for subs?


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

Since he hasn't been on here since he started this thread over 2 months ago, I doubt he'll see it.


----------

